# Externe Datenträger - Welches Dateisystem benutzt ihr?

## Inte

Ich habe ein paar große Dateien auf meiner externen Festplatte, die ich einem Freund mitbringen wollte und stand vor dem Problem, dass er nur Windows benutzt (Freedom of choice  :Wink: ). Dummerweise ist die Festplatte (250GB) ReiserFS formatiert.

Wie formatiert ihr externe Datenträger?

natives Linux-Dateisystem

(Zugriff unter Windows - ohne kostenpflichtige Software - nicht möglich)

VFat

(Dateirechte sind Euch egal)

NTFS

(Unter Linux braucht ihr nur lesen und nicht schreiben bzw. schreiben nur mit kostenpflichtiger Software)

mehrere Partitionen mit verschiedenen Dateisystemen

(Wie groß sind die Partitionen? z.B. 80% VFat & 20% Linux)

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Reiserfs läßt sich doch unter Windows lesen, entsprechende Tools vorausgesetzt.

Backend:

http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html

ein mögliches Frontend für Windows:

http://yareg.akucom.de/

Ansonsten nutze ich UDF/vfat für externe Datenträger (DVD/USB-Stick).

----------

## Blackdream

Nutze vfat ist am besten für  externe Datenträger alle Systeme können drauf schreiben /lesen

----------

## 76062563

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> Nutze vfat ist am besten für  externe Datenträger alle Systeme können drauf schreiben /lesen

 

dito

----------

## flammenflitzer

Von Windows aus kann man mit TotalCommander (Shareware) auf ext3 und reiserfs zugreifen.

(Ich benutze für meine 230 GB usb Festplatte ntfs, weil ich nicht partitionieren wollte. Und WindowsXP kann nicht ohne weiteres vfat für diese Größe einsetzten.- Ich weiß daß es geht, aber ich glaube, daß ntfs bei der Größe effektiver ist-.)Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Mar 19, 2005 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## misterjack

usbstick habe ich vfat, ne externe festplatte würde ich generell ext3 formatieren

----------

## Fibbs

Ich benutze auch vfat auf der externen Platte. Wenn ich Daten inkl. deren Benutzerrechte ablegen möchte/muss, mache ich ein tar-File. Ich bin sicher, dass es auch möglich ist, ein image auf der FAT32-Partition zu erstellen, in dem man wiederum ein ext2 anlegen kann. Das habe ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## Inte

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Ich bin sicher, dass es auch möglich ist, ein image auf der FAT32-Partition zu erstellen, in dem man wiederum ein ext2 anlegen kann.

 

loopback ist das Stichwort. Das geht (für eine 2GB große Pseudopartition) folgendermaßen:

```
dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/usb_vfat/loopback-fs bs=1M count=2000

mke2fs /mnt/usb_vfat/loopback-fs

mount -t ext2 -o loop /mnt/usb_vfat/loopback-fs /mnt/loopback
```

So mache ich das inzwischen auch. Da kann ich mir das dauernde partitionieren/formatieren sparen.  :Wink: 

Nur das fehlende Journaling von vfat und die erhöhte Prozessorlast stören mich ein wenig, aber wenn es um plattformübergreifendes Arbeiten geht muss man halt den einen oder anderen Kompromiss eingehen.

----------

## schachti

Ich nutze nur ext2, ext3, xfs und reiserfs. Windows ist mir egal.  :Wink: 

----------

## andi_s

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> Nutze vfat ist am besten für  externe Datenträger alle Systeme können drauf schreiben /lesen

 

dito und ist auch am stabilsten (killt nicht gleich dateien nach einem absturz, wie z.b. ext2) - das einzig bloede an vfat ist die 4gb grenze fuer dateien... ansonsten gibts kein besseres dateisystem fuer eine externe platte - zumal man unter linux,windows,dos usw. problemlos darauf zugreifen kann

----------

## /dev/blackhawk

Ich nutze auch vfat für USB-Sticks ..., allein schon wegen der Platformunabhängigkeit.

 *inte wrote:*   

> loopback ist das Stichwort. Das geht (für eine 2GB große Pseudopartition) folgendermaßen:
> 
> Code:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

dito, zur Zeit kommt ich sogar noch mit der 4GB Grenze für eine Pseudopartition aus  :Wink: 

MFG

/dev/blackhawk

----------

## the-pugnacity

ipod läuft unter vfat.... :Very Happy: 

un meine externe hdd wird mit ext3 formatiert dient eh nur mir als backup platte

----------

